# Projecting microorganism in a drop of water on wall



## Bright+ (Jan 26, 2015)

www.eps.org/resource/collection/016775D4-8888-474D-887F-3E33AEA5E6D0/EPSPED_MUSE_SHWS_sl.pdf

Page 17. Looks awesome


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! 

O.O

saving their host a little bandwidth:






_Look, look; who's in here? No one.
And in here, there's a little guy, look! 
So, it's a complete catastrophe!_


----------

